# Jupiter II research for a build



## 11b30b4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone, this is my fist day here on Hobby Talk. I have been a member of RPF since October 2010 and I am chronicling my build of a PL 1/350 Refit Enterprise there. About 3 weeks ago I looked a members thread on his J2 build and I was impressed with the detail in his model. I am now in the early stages of developing a plan on building a J2 for myself. I loved Lost in Space as a kid and I think I would enjoy the build.
I have made the first big decision to go with the Moebius 18" 1/35 over the PL 12" model. I like working in larger scales and from what I have been able to learn, there are more upgrades available for the Moebius version. 

So I have a few questions...

1. I am planning on getting the freezer tube figures, are there any 1/35 scaled robots for this model? If I can not find one by the time I start my build I will most likely scratch build one. For me the robot was my favorite thing about Lost in Space and building a J2 without him would just seem incomplete.

2. Am I making the correct decision going with the 18" model. Is this model more "accurate" or is this simply a scale issue?

3. looking at some of the builds, most of the interior wall detail seems to be 3D, but In searching the internet for enhancement kits most of what I have seen seems to be decals. Does this model have a lot of detail or will I be making most of this detail from scratch? How detailed is the astrogater?
Are there any upgrade kits available for the interior walls, astrogator, main control panels, etc...

4. I have read that the two main issues with this kit are the landing gear and the seats, is this correct or has Moebius corrected this?

5. I will be lighting this kit (interior and exterior) and I know voodoo makes the kits but I will most likely build my own, Any suggestions?

6. I will most likely be adding some fiber optics to aid in the lighting of the interior, any suggestions?

7. as a general question, what have you guys learned about this models that may help me in my build or areas that will need "special" attention. 

Well that is all I can think of for now, I look forward to hearing your suggestions and thanks in advance.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Sent PM


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey 11b, welcome to HT! There are a whole bunch of threads here in the Moebius forum for the 18" JII kit, and tons of pictures. Take some time to check them out & most of your questions should be answered.

I think the main issue is the landing gear, it's either permantly in or out. If you want to make it removeable or retractable you'll have to make some mods. Other than that the detailing & accuracy is superb.

Good luck & have fun with your build!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Welcome to HT!



11b30b4 said:


> ...are there any 1/35 scaled robots for this model?


Not yet, but the rumor is that Moebius will be coming out with one. No idea on the timing.


> 2. Am I making the correct decision going with the 18" model. Is this model more "accurate" or is this simply a scale issue?


Yes, you're making the correct decision. While good, the smaller model is less accurate.


> 3. looking at some of the builds, most of the interior wall detail seems to be 3D, but In searching the internet for enhancement kits most of what I have seen seems to be decals. ... Are there any upgrade kits available for the interior walls, astrogator, main control panels, etc...


The more 3D details you're seeing were likely done using the ParaGrafix photoetch set. http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX121 


> 4. I have read that the two main issues with this kit are the landing gear and the seats, is this correct or has Moebius corrected this?


As far as the landing gear being an "issue", that depends on your point of view. The kit's landing gear is a pretty good representation of the gear used on the full sized set ... however the hull is dead on to the hero 4' FX miniature. If you want to match the gear to the hull, you can pick up http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX120

I don't think the seats are bad other than being a bit tricky to assemble. A couple of test fits will help you figure out how they go together.


> 6. I will most likely be adding some fiber optics to aid in the lighting of the interior, any suggestions?


The photoetch set eliminates having to drill the hundreds and hundreds of individual holes for the optic fibers. A real time saver.

Cheers,
Paulbo


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moebius is going to release a Chariot and Space Pod kit in scale with their J2 which will include a robot to scale. Its possible they may release a sep kit of that robot as they did with their larger scale Chariot kit...only time will tell. They have pictures on their Facebook page.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk 11b3b4. You will need a copy of my e-book for your build. It's free, and you can find it here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiterseries2010/ . Good luck with your build.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Johnny Lightning die-cast robot works well with the J-2 with a few minor modifications. Sand off and fill in the raised wording on the back of the torso and screw hole, cut down the brain stem under the bubble and replace with a shorter piece, add the lift rings on the shoulders, remove the wheels from the drive train. Paint as necessary.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a list of extras I have discovered to make your J2 more accurate and easier to detail:

*Screen accurate decals and lighting:*
http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/J2DEC18.htm

*Super-awesome lighting and custom sound:* 
http://www.voodoofx.com/fiberfx.htm

*The best paint masks ever:*
http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX123

*High-quality photoetch and decal combos:*
http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?MainCat=Photoetch&SubCat=blank&PPartNum=PGX121

*Not yet released detail set from moebius:*
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Lost-I...from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1192.html

*Plug-and-play sound unit (haven't used yet):* 
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Saucer-Sound-Unit-from-SonicFX_p_1298.html

This is not all the products, but kind of focuses on some of the major ones. I feel comfortable spending my money with all these companies. They are all quite reliable and each one gives their own brand of great customer service. I sound like a commercial, but they really have made my "newbie" models much more accurate and fun.


----------



## 11b30b4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, it looks like I came to the right place. Thanks to everyone for the information, links, suggestions, and the warm welcome. I plan on chronicling this build here and on RPF so I will be posting what I have learned and lots of pictures in the future. Like I stated in my original post, I am in up to my neck on the PL 1/350 Refit Enterprise at this time and I will be moving on to my Bandai 1/350 space Battleship Yamato next, once those two are completed, I plan on starting my J2 build. I plan on devoting considerable time to this build so i hope it will be as nice as many of the ones I have seen here. Hopefully there will be a robot in scale available at that time... 
On a side note (and since this is the Moebius thread), I purchased a Moebius Viper Mk2 a few months ago. I have not started it but I did open the box and check out the quality, The first thing I noticed was the detailed and in FULL COLOR directions! I was totally blown away. That to me, represents the quality and attention to detail that Moebius takes into consideration when making these wonderful plastic works of art. I wish many of the other companies would take a lesson from Moebius and dedicate that level of quality. The Viper was my first Moebius model and I was happy to learn of the J2 made by them. I expect to be buying several of their other models in the future. 

BTW, i did not link it earlier but here the link to my PL 1/350 Ent on RPF 
http://www.therpf.com/f11/jeffs-1-350-refit-enterprise-97477/

It should give you some idea of level of detail I hope to achieve with the J2 when I get to it. 

Again, thanks for the help on this


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy fist day !


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> I am in up to my neck on the PL 1/350 Refit Enterprise


Holy Smokes, Man! That is an awesome build. Just spent 30 minutes.......amazing work. 
:wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

To me the Moebius Jupiter 2 is the best version of this ship available. Check out my photo album on the mods I did to the kit, including making the landing gear easily removable so it can be displayed "gear down" or "in flight". Below is a link to my description of how this was done. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3211590&postcount=198


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

11b30b4:

Quite a task, that 1/350 Space Battleship Yamato. Oh, it build up just fine, the gimmicks are fun, but as for it being in any way 'screen accurate' to the show...well, it's not. It should have been, it could have been but Bandai...

(OK, little hint. WAY too much influence from the Japanese Playstation games re-imagining. If you like that look you're in like Flynn.)

ach, never mind, wrong place to rant. Good pick on the Moebius Jupiter II, you're going to have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! Your Big E build is great! I love seeing these builds and hope you plan on sharing your J2 build with us. It should be very inspirational and educational. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285284&highlight=Model+Man


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome! What a great E build! Seems a long time since I've seen one of those going together. I gave both of mine away a few years ago and am just starting another pair. You're way ahead of me so, as I get them up, my decals and etch patterns (assuming that you would want to make your own decals and etch) aren't going to do you any good now. I'm posting anything I think anyone else might be interested in on Photobucket:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/
I have some Jupiter 2 stuff there that might be useful. Looking forward to watching more of both your projects!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the group and you picked the right J-2, IMHO....... Always saw the
PL offering as just a toy and nothing I could have fun with, but the Moebius
J-2 is just a dream come true for me.......:thumbsup: Like you, I build all my own electronic and lighting for my builds and with this kit you're going to have a great time outfitting it. I stopped my building for now til I get my earlier kits done, but I do have a lot of prep work done, some videos are in my Photo folder and here are some re posts. Again welcome and I look forward to your build......:wave:


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

While I agree hands down that the Moebius 1/35 J2 is a much better and more accurate model, to address your initial question, the smaller Polar Lights version is still worth building. If nothing else, it gives you the opportunity to do a lower floor. Also, because of it's smaller scale, it's great for making a crash/camp diorama.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Welcome to the group and you picked the right J-2, IMHO....... Always saw the
> PL offering as just a toy and nothing I could have fun with, but the Moebius
> J-2 is just a dream come true for me.......:thumbsup: Like you, I build all my own electronic and lighting for my builds and with this kit you're going to have a great time outfitting it. I stopped my building for now til I get my earlier kits done, but I do have a lot of prep work done, some videos are in my Photo folder and here are some re posts. Again welcome and I look forward to your build......:wave:


AGAIN, GREAT WORK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> AGAIN, GREAT WORK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


BeatlePaul, PM sent


----------



## 11b30b4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I will take all your comments and suggestions into consideration when I start buying everything. Thanks also for the kind words about my pl 1/350 Ent. It is on heck of a project. As for the 1/350 SBY, I am painfully aware of the lack of detail and it's inaccuracies. It was very difficult to locate and it cost an arm and a leg and a few more body parts. I had considered converting a 1/350 WW II Yamoto battleship but I decided aginst it. Perhaps another day... Anyway thank you everyone.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> AGAIN, GREAT WORK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Once again BP you're very kind, thank you for the nice words.........:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I cant wait to see this shining,with all it's bells and whistles....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

11b30b4 said:


> Thank you everyone. I will take all your comments and suggestions into consideration when I start buying everything. Thanks also for the kind words about my pl 1/350 Ent. It is on heck of a project. As for the 1/350 SBY, I am painfully aware of the lack of detail and it's inaccuracies. It was very difficult to locate and it cost an arm and a leg and a few more body parts. I had considered converting a 1/350 WW II Yamoto battleship but I decided aginst it. Perhaps another day... Anyway thank you everyone.


Well, I'm trying not to deflect the topic too much, but there's several kits of the Yamato that have a better 'look' compared to the 1/350 kit (the 1/700 scale kit that was a 'special item' packed with the DVD re-release of the first series in Japan is probably the best to date but I suspect you don't want to pay over $400 for a kit and a batch of DVDs you can't play... http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=BCBA-3167 ) but I sense you really wanted that scale, so there ya go. Converting a WWII Yamato to the Space Battleship just would not work, altho as its own project i.e. ignoring the actual form of the anime and making mods from a 'realistic' starting point, that could be fun. 

I look forward to what you do with the Jupiter II!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Welcome to the group and you picked the right J-2, IMHO....... Always saw the
> PL offering as just a toy and nothing I could have fun with, but the Moebius
> J-2 is just a dream come true for me.......:thumbsup: Like you, I build all my own electronic and lighting for my builds and with this kit you're going to have a great time outfitting it. I stopped my building for now til I get my earlier kits done, but I do have a lot of prep work done, some videos are in my Photo folder and here are some re posts. Again welcome and I look forward to your build......:wave:


You, my friend, are insane! I'm rolling on the ground right now howling at the moon............:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

The asylum lets me out on the weekends to work on my kits as long as I don't 
do anything crazy........:freak: You wouldn't call this crazy, would you????? Thank you very much for the comments........:wave:

Here are some reposts of the motor for the spinning scanner in the top.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Peacefield said:


> While I agree hands down that the Moebius 1/35 J2 is a much better and more accurate model, to address your initial question, the smaller Polar Lights version is still worth building. If nothing else, it gives you the opportunity to do a lower floor. Also, because of it's smaller scale, it's great for making a crash/camp diorama.



The PL Jupiter 2 was an excellent kit in its day. In 5 minutes you could dry fit it all together and have a cool J-2 on your coffee table. And I think that kit really inspired the aftermarket kit makers that we have today.
Sure, the interior was kind of flat and unrealistic in places, but with a little work you could transform it into a masterpiece. I've seen dozens of builds that were just breathtaking!
Sadly I lost all my models two years ago in a house fire and have been slowly rebuying them again as well as lighting kits. The Moebius J2 was a God-send as it came out shortly after the fire. But I had to get the PL J2 again as well, just for old times sake. So now I have two of each, along with Henry's launch cradles for each and a special spot on the shelves waiting for them to be built!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I have always thought of the PL Jupiter II as "the kit Aurora didn't make", with all the pluses and minuses that would imply, a magnificent effort for 1966 plastic model manufacturing. Altho I believe that even Aurora wouldn't have cheaped out and rendered the control seats as park benches... 

The Moebius Jupiter II is right up there with the best of late '90s Japanese plastic kit quality, akin to Tamiya, Hasegawa and Fine Molds. Maybe some hiccups caused by the realities of tooling costs fighting with target price-point and the endless skirmish over such things as 'hero model' vs. 'live set' landing legs design and such but overall an award winning product. 

The PL Jupiter II was the kit we wanted. The Moebius Jupiter II was the kit we needed.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

liskorea317 said:


> The PL Jupiter 2 was an excellent kit in its day. In 5 minutes you could dry fit it all together and have a cool J-2 on your coffee table. And I think that kit really inspired the aftermarket kit makers that we have today.
> Sure, the interior was kind of flat and unrealistic in places, but with a little work you could transform it into a masterpiece. I've seen dozens of builds that were just breathtaking!
> Sadly I lost all my models two years ago in a house fire and have been slowly rebuying them again as well as lighting kits. The Moebius J2 was a God-send as it came out shortly after the fire. But I had to get the PL J2 again as well, just for old times sake. So now I have two of each, along with Henry's launch cradles for each and a special spot on the shelves waiting for them to be built!


I agree with you about timing. I finished my PL Jupiter 2 just weeks before permanately losing my ability to build models like i used to & i am happy that i finished it because i worked on it off & on for alost 3 years. had I waited to build it, it would be still in the box waiting. Teslabes build ideas are outstanding as are all of these Moebius Jupiter 2's.The detail of the moebius kit & aftermarket supplies matched with the OUTSTANDING Talent of the members here are producing museum quality models, I kid you not ! If only i had my old ability to build, I feel that my moebius Jupiter 2 would make my PL Jupiter 2 look like a toy, now it is a "just wait & see" http://culttvman.com/main/?p=357
Bert


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> I agree with you about timing. I finished my PL Jupiter 2 just weeks before permanately losing my ability to build models like i used to & i am happy that i finished it because i worked on it off & on for alost 3 years. had I waited to build it, it would be still in the box waiting. Teslabes build ideas are outstanding as are all of these Moebius Jupiter 2's.The detail of the moebius kit & aftermarket supplies matched with the OUTSTANDING Talent of the members here are producing museum quality models, I kid you not ! If only i had my old ability to build, I feel that my moebius Jupiter 2 would make my PL Jupiter 2 look like a toy, now it is a "just wait & see" http://culttvman.com/main/?p=357
> Bert


Hi Bert, I love the outcome of your PL J-2, you proved me wrong, I thought it could not be done well, you did an amazing job.....:thumbsup:
Thank you for your remarks.....:wave: The only thing that would end up in a museum on my builds is the old fart doing the work.......


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you ! Your model building skills & your ideas for details is OUTSTANDING ! It is those little things that can make the biggest differences. I can't wait to get into my Jupiter 2 and see what I can do now. One thing for sure, it will be a slow build but then again, it will give me time to think things out before things get cemented into place. I will be watching your build as well as some of the others guys builds for guidance. MAN, all the ideas for building & customizing the moebius kit and guys like you doing things to it that were never engineered into it and making the seemingly impossible POSSIBLE ! keep on going because I am watching & learning !!!
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## 11b30b4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys, I am so glad this little thread of mine has taken off. I like seeing the comments back and forth and it gives me ideas and what to plan for. TBH, I really wish the big E was done and the SBY so that I coud get on with the J2. Being patient is really had but if I have one major quality it is persistance so I press on till I get to it.


----------

